# Heading down to Naples FL in January to Help my Aunt



## Sugarcubesea

Hi Everyone,

Need some help.... 

My Aunt wants to purchase a mobile home in Naples FL in a 55+ community.  I told her I would go down in January to look with her and help her in her selection process. 

I have never been to Naples and I wanted to get some advice from the experts, where would be a good place to look for a hotel to stay at for a few days in Mid-January that is nice but not too expensive.

I'm looking to fly into FT. Lauderdale or FT. Myers and then driving to this area with her...I don't want her to pick out the hotel as she is known to pick out the worst accommodations possible.


----------



## rapmarks

I am not real familiar with Naples, but I would think you would be better off looking in November.  We did look around there, but settled in estero, which is north of Naples. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conan

For decent places to stay, La Quinta East near I-75 exit 101 Collier is usually the cheapest.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/La+Quinta+Inn+&+Suites+Naples+East+(I-75)/@26.1566311,-81.6898411,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x88dafd4a6f88ea79:0x1d9292a5ce7e3087!8m2!3d26.1566263!4d-81.6876524

Wyndham's Hawthorn Suites near I-75 exit 107 Pine Ridge is nicer, about 20 minutes from downtown.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...697305c87ff698a9!8m2!3d26.2127519!4d-81.74652

For a mobile home community, you might look at Riviera Golf Estates.
http://www.rivieragolfestates.org/
http://www.naplesarea.com/community/RIVIERA-GOLF-ESTATES

It's not far from downtown Naples, and prices are relatively modest for the area (the associated golf course is also modest, to say the least).

Typical street view (you can click around to navigate):
https://www.google.com/maps/@26.120...4!1siLLG3zyIGdhbrDkyJl2ewg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Talent312

Winter months are the high-season in South Florida - lots of snowbirds, as we call 'em.

The Naples Courtyard Inn, Northside, off US 41 (Tamiami Trail), is quite reasonable.
Closer to downtown is the Hyatt House, on the river, also off US 41 (Tamiami Trail).
There are several TS resorts nearby on Marco Island.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Conan said:


> For decent places to stay, La Quinta East near I-75 exit 101 Collier is usually the cheapest.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/La+Quinta+Inn+&+Suites+Naples+East+(I-75)/@26.1566311,-81.6898411,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x88dafd4a6f88ea79:0x1d9292a5ce7e3087!8m2!3d26.1566263!4d-81.6876524
> 
> Wyndham's Hawthorn Suites near I-75 exit 107 Pine Ridge is nicer, about 20 minutes from downtown.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...697305c87ff698a9!8m2!3d26.2127519!4d-81.74652
> 
> For a mobile home community, you might look at Riviera Golf Estates.
> http://www.rivieragolfestates.org/
> http://www.naplesarea.com/community/RIVIERA-GOLF-ESTATES
> 
> It's not far from downtown Naples, and prices are relatively modest for the area (the associated golf course is also modest, to say the least).
> 
> Typical street view (you can click around to navigate):
> https://www.google.com/maps/@26.120...4!1siLLG3zyIGdhbrDkyJl2ewg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Wow, this is great info.  Have you stayed in this mobile home community.  Thank you


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Talent312 said:


> Winter months are the high-season in South Florida - lots of snowbirds, as we call 'em.
> 
> The Naples Courtyard Inn, Northside, off US 41 (Tamiami Trail), is quite reasonable.
> Closer to downtown is the Hyatt House, on the river, also off US 41 (Tamiami Trail).
> There are several TS resorts nearby on Marco Island.



I would love to go down at a different time but my work somewhat dictates when I can take time off and I've been cleared for January.  Thanks for all of the info


----------



## Conan

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, this is great info.  Have you stayed in this mobile home community.  Thank you



Yes, a relative lived there (she died last year). Her home is not for sale - - her daughter lives there now.


----------



## b2bailey

Conan said:


> Yes, a relative lived there (she died last year). Her home is not for sale - - her daughter lives there now.


I am confused by this -- when I clicked on the link, they were not mobile homes.


----------



## lizap

The Naples area was on our retirement short list until we visited here several months ago. One of the most pretentious places I've been in the U.S.  Little character other than wall to-to-wall business. Crowded beaches. Overpriced real estate. However, warm weather in winter and did feel really safe here.. I would fly into Ft. Meyers if you can get a decent airfare as it is much closer.


----------



## rapmarks

There is a big variety in Naples, and some areas to avoid. It is very crowded, and lots of traffic, and lots of business.  The area is mostly gated communities, and lots of condos, and dome of the condo areas are nice and some are mot so nice.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Conan said:


> Yes, a relative lived there (she died last year). Her home is not for sale - - her daughter lives there now.


I will tell her that, it's always nice to know of someone living in an area that can recommended.  Thank you for sharing that with me


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> The Naples area was on our retirement short list until we visited here several months ago. One of the most pretentious places I've been in the U.S.  Little character other than wall to-to-wall business. Crowded beaches. Overpriced real estate. However, warm weather in winter and did feel really safe here.. I would fly into Ft. Meyers if you can get a decent airfare as it is much closer.



Thanks for this info.  I'm just hoping she finds an affordable and safe location


----------



## rapmarks

b2bailey said:


> I am confused by this -- when I clicked on the link, they were not mobile homes.



I don't see mobile homes either, looks like cement block construction homes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks for this info.  I'm just hoping she finds an affordable and safe location



I will say for what it is, it is really well done. Streets are well laid out, very clean. Just no personality..you could be anywhere..


----------



## rapmarks

I just remembered crystal lake, off immokoli road and collier boulevard.  Our friends lived there seasonally, nice community built around a lake, a bit pricy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg

We have a timeshare in Punta Gorda, FL it is in Fisherman's Village.They do nightly rentals too. http://www.fishville.com/resort/ Not Naples but nice community. Also Manufatured Home Community nearby 
http://buttonwoodvillage.com/
Silentg


----------



## b2bailey

To OP -- I lived in Naples for a few years. My first thought was -- I don't remember any mobile home communities there. Second, I wondered what is sparking her motivation to move there -- family or best friends already there?


----------



## rapmarks

I don't know hotels in Naples but some nice hotels at Alico road exit, and corkscrew exit right off I75 that would give you access to interstate.  When we were house hunting we stayed at gulf pointe Naples, six weeks at Lehigh resort, and also in fishermans village and some places in Sarasota.  There is a little hotel on Vanderbilt beach but my understanding is that Europeans have it booked up all winter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

b2bailey said:


> To OP -- I lived in Naples for a few years. My first thought was -- I don't remember any mobile home communities there. Second, I wondered what is sparking her motivation to move there -- family or best friends already there?



Naples is one of the wealthiest towns in America. We may have seen one especially as you head north. The problem is if you live in a mobile home here, you going to be seen as a second class citizen. I would not want to live my retired life like this. We are still trying to decide where to retire..


----------



## Talent312

A few celebrities own nice winter-homes there:
Judge Judy (Sheindlin)
Sean Hannity
Jane Seymour
Neal Boortz
Bob Seger
Donna Summer
Fuzzy Zoeller
Larry Bird
Mike Ditka
Dave Wannstedt
Asa Parseghian
Earl Morrall
Robin Cook

.


----------



## Jan M.

Do you have a timeshare through RCI? You might be able to find a stay in Naples or close by instead of paying for a hotel.

We love the Watermark Restaurant and Mr. Big Fish. We also really like Mr. Tequila too. The Mercado is fun also and has some great restaurants. We ate at The Pub and had good food. Check out the downtown 5th Avenue section of Naples. We've eaten at Cafe Luna would recommend it. Both Cafe Luna and Mr. Big Fish have some great deals; check out their websites.


----------



## rapmarks

lizap said:


> Naples is one of the wealthiest towns in America. We may have seen one especially as you head north. The problem is if you live in a mobile home here, you going to be seen as a second class citizen. I would not want to live my retired life like this. We are still trying to decide where to retire..



Yes it has many very wealthy areas, but many not so wealthy areas.  A friend bragged she owned in Naples and I was shocked at her condo and the area, because they were so run down.  People usually live in communities and associate with people in their community.  Our friends that had a trailer home in crystal lake were very wealthy, and when they rented it out they got 3500 a month, while others friends renting condos in Naples got them for $2200 a month.  But I don't know anyone who felt like a second class citizen.  Places like port royal with homes in the millions are probably pretty self contained.   My cousin rented condo across from beach in Naples for six thousand a month, but my sister rented a condo on Marco island for two thousand a month, so there is a huge variety.  We have lived in estero for 15 years, and the only people I know outside my community are people I knew before we moved there.
I know there are a lot of mobile home parks in Bonita springs, and one called river woods off broadway in estero is very nice, very well kept, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

rapmarks said:


> Yes it has many very wealthy areas, but many not so wealthy areas.  A friend bragged she owned in Naples and I was shocked at her condo and the area, because they were so run down.  People usually live in communities and associate with people in their community.  Our friends that had a trailer home in crystal lake were very wealthy, and when they rented it out they got 3500 a month, while others friends renting condos in Naples got them for $2200 a month.  But I don't know anyone who felt like a second class citizen.  Places like port royal with homes in the millions are probably pretty self contained.   My cousin rented condo across from beach in Naples for six thousand a month, but my sister rented a condo on Marco island for two thousand a month, so there is a huge variety.  We have lived in estero for 15 years, and the only people I know outside my community are people I knew before we moved there.
> I know there are a lot of mobile home parks in Bonita springs, and one called river woods off broadway in estero is very nice, very well kept,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Everyone has their own perspective. I would strongly suggest that the OP pick up a copy of Naples and Gulfshore Life magazines. We have subscriptions to both; they will give you a good idea of what the social scene is like in Naples. The furthur North you go, the more affordable housing is, although still relatively expensive.  Prefer the Bonita Springs, Estero areas. We are looking for the ideal place to retire and really wanted to love this area. Unfortunately, we were disappointed. Going back in December to confirm our original thoughts.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I just remembered crystal lake, off immokoli road and collier boulevard.  Our friends lived there seasonally, nice community built around a lake, a bit pricy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, I just wrote this one down on the list I'm making. She will like that it's near a lake.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

b2bailey said:


> To OP -- I lived in Naples for a few years. My first thought was -- I don't remember any mobile home communities there. Second, I wondered what is sparking her motivation to move there -- family or best friends already there?


She has two best friends that moved there and her hubby died at age 51 so she has decided to live her life fully


----------



## Sea Six

You can probably get your best bang for the buck staying at the hotels near the I-75 interchanges.  Pick an interchange near where you are looking and you'll find a nice place.  The closer you get to the beach the more it is going to cost, and the kind of place you're looking at is more likely inland a bit anyway.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> The Naples area was on our retirement short list until we visited here several months ago. One of the most pretentious places I've been in the U.S.  Little character other than wall to-to-wall business. Crowded beaches. Overpriced real estate. However, warm weather in winter and did feel really safe here.. I would fly into Ft. Meyers if you can get a decent airfare as it is much closer.


Where did you end up choosing as your retirement destination


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> We have a timeshare in Punta Gorda, FL it is in Fisherman's Village.They do nightly rentals too. http://www.fishville.com/resort/ Not Naples but nice community. Also Manufatured Home Community nearby
> http://buttonwoodvillage.com/
> Silentg


When I get home from work I will have to mspquest how far this is from Naples. Good to know they do nightly rentals


----------



## silentg

It is a very unique place, all timeshares are upstairs at a shopping village by the Marina. Very friendly and reasonable rates to stay.


----------



## silentg

Then she should visit her friends' community and see what is available near them. I have an aunt that lives in the Villages and her best friends live around the corner and her daughter and SIL live a half a block away. She will adjust faster if she has friends close. 
I hear lots of good things about Naples, and the surrounding area.
Good Luck and let us know where she decides to live.
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks

If she has friends in Naples, she will not want estero and definitely not punts gorda, and it would be great to stay in the same subdivision or park.m we too looked around in Naples, my husband hated the traffic, we have a modest home, but it was more expensive than what we looked at in Naples.  Look along rattlesnack hammock, very inexpensive, don't look in golden gate or east Naples.   Yes Naples has wealthy people, and they have fundraisers for the elite that raises enormous amounts of money.  
When we were looking, there were a lot of subdivides we could easily afford, but the lifestyle was more expensive then we wanted.  If the subdividing has a restaurant look at the dinner menu, that will tell you a lot about the spending habits of the community


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conan

b2bailey said:


> I am confused by this -- when I clicked on the link, they were not mobile homes.



They call them trailer homes--you pay a small land lease for the plot and own the structure which was somehow put on site.  Certainly they're not on wheels or anything like that. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Conan

rapmarks said:


> Look along rattlesnack hammock....


That's exactly where Riviera Golf is that I was talking about.


----------



## lizap

Sugarcubesea said:


> She has two best friends that moved there and her hubby died at age 51 so she has decided to live her life fully






Sugarcubesea said:


> Where did you end up crossing as your retirement destination




Always thought we would retire near Asheville.  Then started questioning this a couple of years ago.  Still undecided.  We love the Western part of the U.S.  While I don't like cold weather, I do like the fact that summers in the West are mainly dry (really tired of hot, sticky summers with thunderstorms). Will be visiting southern Oregon in a couple of weeks.  Love the Boulder area and western suburbs of Denver, but it does get cold in the winter there.  Like Franklin, TN, but don't care for TN so much.  Have lived in TX.  The only place we would consider is the northwestern part of Austin.  Don't find FL geographically beautiful unless yor're into beaches.  Grew up on the Gulf Coast so beaches don't impress so much. Really would prefer to get out of the South. Any suggestions?


----------



## Luanne

lizap said:


> Always thought we would retire near Asheville.  Then started questioning this a couple of years ago.  Still undecided.  We love the Western part of the U.S.  While I don't like cold weather, I do like the fact that summers in the West are mainly dry (really tired of hot, sticky summers with thunderstorms). Will be visiting southern Oregon in a couple of weeks.  Love the Boulder area and western suburbs of Denver, but it does get cold in the winter there.  Like Franklin, TN, but don't care for TN so much.  Have lived in TX.  The only place we would consider is the northwestern part of Austin.  Don't find FL geographically beautiful unless yor're into beaches.  Grew up on the Gulf Coast so beaches don't impress so much. Really would prefer to get out of the South. Any suggestions?


Santa Fe, NM

We retired here almost 5 years ago and love it.  We do get some snow in the winter, but I grew up in California and if I can do the winters here, anyone can.


----------



## rapmarks

Conan said:


> That's exactly where Riviera Golf is that I was talking about.



That is interesting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

Luanne said:


> Santa Fe, NM
> 
> We retired here almost 5 years ago and love it.  We do get some snow in the winter, but I grew up in California and if I can do the winters here, anyone can.



Luanne,  forgot about Santa Fe.  We visited there once, but really only passed through.  We have got to make a trip back out there. Any TSs there that we can get through II?


----------



## rapmarks

Think about your social life, it is mostly your work colleagues, your family, people from church or groups and some neighbors.   In many Florida communities, everyone is a transplant.  They no longer work, their social life will depend on what goes on in their community for the most part. We go north for the summer, but we moved away from where we spent our working life.  We don't have much social life in the summer because our neighbors all work, and we are not in a community setting.  Your aunt definitely needs to find a community she likes, especially since she is a widow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

lizap said:


> Luanne,  forgot about Santa Fe.  We visited there once, but really only passed through.  We have got to make a trip back out there. Any TSs there that we can get through II?


When we were going to Santa Fe and staying in timeshares we were using RCI or Platinum International. I don't know if any of the timeshares in Santa Fe trade through II.  There are only four:

Las Brisas
Otra Vez
Villas de Santa Fe
Worldmark


----------



## lizap

Luanne said:


> When we were going to Santa Fe and staying in timeshares we were using RCI or Platinum International. I don't know if any of the timeshares in Santa Fe trade through II.  There are only four:
> 
> Las Brisas
> Otra Vez
> Villas de Santa Fe
> Worldmark



Thanks. One of the challenges is that we only want one home  (don't want to move during the winter).


----------



## lizap

Luanne said:


> When we were going to Santa Fe and staying in timeshares we were using RCI or Platinum International. I don't know if any of the timeshares in Santa Fe trade through II.  There are only four:
> 
> Las Brisas
> Otra Vez
> Villas de Santa Fe
> Worldmark



Luanne, are scorpions and snakes a problem there?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> Always thought we would retire near Asheville.  Then started questioning this a couple of years ago.  Still undecided.  We love the Western part of the U.S.  While I don't like cold weather, I do like the fact that summers in the West are mainly dry (really tired of hot, sticky summers with thunderstorms). Will be visiting southern Oregon in a couple of weeks.  Love the Boulder area and western suburbs of Denver, but it does get cold in the winter there.  Like Franklin, TN, but don't care for TN so much.  Have lived in TX.  The only place we would consider is the northwestern part of Austin.  Don't find FL geographically beautiful unless yor're into beaches.  Grew up on the Gulf Coast so beaches don't impress so much. Really would prefer to get out of the South. Any suggestions?


I'm in MI and I have 10 years till I can retire. I would like to move somewhere warm because I just can't take the winters anymore in the Midwest.  I have 3 kids so I want to see where they land. I really want to move to a location that has at least a few friends.  I like states that are good to retires like FL GA NV AZ. I love the water and beachs but my arthritis does not like humidity.  

I think my aunt will enjoy FL as she loves the water, loves warm weather and loves hanging with her friends.  I'm excited to help her find something nice and safe.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> Santa Fe, NM
> 
> We retired here almost 5 years ago and love it.  We do get some snow in the winter, but I grew up in California and if I can do the winters here, anyone can.


Santa Fe has always been in my bucket list of places I want to visit. How much snow do you have in the winter. Is this a good state for retires? I'm hellbent on finding a place that's affordable, safe, and warm.


----------



## lizap

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm in MI and I have 10 years till I can retire. I would like to move somewhere warm because I just can't take the winters anymore in the Midwest.  I have 3 kids so I want to see where they land. I really want to move to a location that has at least a few friends.  I like states that are good to retires like FL GA NV AZ. I love the water and beachs but my arthritis does not like humidity.
> 
> I think my aunt will enjoy FL as she loves the water, loves warm weather and loves hanging with her friends.  I'm excited to help her find something nice and safe.



We have one daughter who is very 'needy'. We love our grandchildren and like our son-in-law; unfortunately, she married the wrong person considering her 'wants'. She has a degree in the medical field, but refuses to work, although her husband has recently been laid off. They are now at our house, hopefully not for long. So we need distance between us..


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> We have one daughter who is very 'needy'. We love our grandchildren and like our son-in-law; unfortunately, she married the wrong person considering her 'wants'. She has a degree in the medical field, but refuses to work, although her husband has recently been laid off. They are now at our house, hopefully not for long. So we need distance between us..


Wow, I had not thought of that.   My youngest (my daughter ) is high maintenance and I worry that she will never leave the nest.  She is 19 and has flunked her driving test twice and still does not have her drivers license.  She might be my hang around kid.


----------



## silentg

Growing up in my family, I always stayed close to home, not one to venture out. So when I told my parents we were moving to Florida, they were very upset. After a couple of years, they started coming down to Florida for the winter. My Dad loved it here, but Mum missed my other siblings and her sisters. Luckily our kids have stayed in Florida. Daughter lives close by, son lives in South Florida. My parents have past away. My siblings and my  husbands family all live in the Boston area. We used to visit every summer when the kids were small.. and we would have lots of company in the winter months. We don't go up to Boston very much now. Only for weddings or other occasions. We have made lots of friends here and some friends from Boston have moved to Florida too. It's been almost 30 years and for the most part been very happy. We live in Central Florida.
Silentg


----------



## vacationhopeful

Needy adults ... who move into someone (parent, grandparent, sibling, friend)'s home ... easily establishes RESIDENCY, then has to be legally EVICTED in our state court. You have NOT lived until the responsible family member(s) hire a lawyer_ to try to remove their adult child from their home_ ("for cause" as any rental amount is hard or was NOT establish as a fact or part of their tenancy).

Establish a written rental amount these adult children MUST pay ... in my state, I think "make my day, don't pay me my rent" as non-payment is the simplest cause for eviction.


----------



## silentg

There are exceptions,our kids, moved out after college and marriage. Our son, stays with us every few months or so for a weekend. Nothing permanent, they are both independent and know we are here if they need anything, but they haven't depended on us for some time. Waiting for DH to retire so we can travel more. We have 6 timeshare weeks, that we use and enjoy timesharing very much. Our adult kids don't go with us very much. So we go to places we want to see. Love my timeshares!
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Jan M. said:


> Do you have a timeshare through RCI? You might be able to find a stay in Naples or close by instead to paying for a hotel.
> 
> We love the Watermark Restaurant and Mr. Big Fish. We also really like Mr. Tequila too. The Mercado is fun also and has some great restaurants. We ate at The Pub and had good food. Check out the downtown 5th Avenue section of Naples. We've eaten at Cafe Luna would recommend it. Both Cafe Luna and Mr. Big Fish have some great deals; check out their websites.


My timeshares are thru II


----------



## silentg

Fishermen's Village is in II


----------



## Sea Six

Just as a comparison, this place is up near Tampa but has an impressive variety of activities.  My wife's aunt moved here to retire and met so many new friends with all the activities, not to mention just driving the golf cart around and to the grocery store.  

http://www.suncitycenter.org/


----------



## Luanne

lizap said:


> Thanks. One of the challenges is that we only want one home  (don't want to move during the winter).


We live here year round.


----------



## Luanne

lizap said:


> Luanne, are scorpions and snakes a problem there?


I've heard there are snakes, but I haven't seen any in the almost five years we've been here.  Don't think scorpions are.


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> Santa Fe has always been in my bucket list of places I want to visit. How much snow do you have in the winter. Is this a good state for retires? I'm hellbent on finding a place that's affordable, safe, and warm.


I keep being told we don't have much snow.  Remember, I grew up in California and lived there until we moved here.  I had never done a real winter.  I love the winters here.  I would say there have only been a few days (I can count them on one hand) that I haven't ventured out of the house due to snow.

We think it's great for retirees.  There is a lot to due, and much of it is geared towards retirees.  I feel safe in Santa Fe.  Right now our temps are in the high 80's, low 90's and that is about as high as it gets here.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> I keep being told we don't have much snow.  Remember, I grew up in California and lived there until we moved here.  I had never done a real winter.  I love the winters here.  I would say there have only been a few days (I can count them on one hand) that I haven't ventured out of the house due to snow.
> 
> We think it's great for retirees.  There is a lot to due, and much of it is geared towards retirees.  I feel safe in Santa Fe.  Right now our temps are in the high 80's, low 90's and that is about as high as it gets here.


How many months does your winter last?  Do you have enough snow on the ground that you need a snow blower?  thanks


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> How many months does your winter last?  Do you have enough snow on the ground that you need a snow blower?  thanks


Winter lasts a few months.  But many times when we get snow it's gone by end of day.  We don't own a snow blower and I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sea Six said:


> Just as a comparison, this place is up near Tampa but has an impressive variety of activities.  My wife's aunt moved here to retire and met so many new friends with all the activities, not to mention just driving the golf cart around and to the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.suncitycenter.org/


This place looks real nice but she would not have her friends near her...I think this trip we will just focus on Naples and then after May I can take more time off and we can come back down and look at other areas...thanks for the link


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> Winter lasts a few months.  But many times when we get snow it's gone by end of day.  We don't own a snow blower and I don't think I've ever seen one.


wow that good...thanks for the info...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> There is a big variety in Naples, and some areas to avoid. It is very crowded, and lots of traffic, and lots of business.  The area is mostly gated communities, and lots of condos, and dome of the condo areas are nice and some are mot so nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I was responding from my phone yesterday and I'm now taking a moment to jot down notes from this thread and wanted to follow back up with you rapmarks and ask what areas should I have her avoid in Naples?   thanks much


----------



## rapmarks

Not an expert but golden gate and east Naples on news a lot, and not in a good way.  One thing to watch in mobile home communities is if they own the land or rent it.  I saw one park has $800 a month lot fee plus they pay their own utilities.  Sounds like a mortgage payment to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Not an expert but golden gate and east Naples on news a lot, and not in a good way.  One thing to watch in mobile home communities is if they own the land or rent it.  I saw one park has $800 a month lot fee plus they pay their own utilities.  Sounds like a mortgage payment to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The three that she is looking at you own the land and all 3 of those she said had HOA's coming in at $125 or less per month


----------



## rapmarks

Where are those three?   Just to mention, a lot of places never go on the market because of word of mouth.  This sounds terrible, but most turnover is caused by death and moving to assisted living.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Where are those three?   Just to mention, a lot of places never go on the market because of word of mouth.  This sounds terrible, but most turnover is caused by death and moving to assisted living.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




These are the ones she is interested in and are member-owned mobile home cooperative in naples

*Naples Land Yacht Harbor*
*West Wind Estates*
*Cattleya Refuge*


----------



## rapmarks

I bet we passed the first one when we went on our friends boat they kept at a harbor nearby.  I see it is near the botanical gardens, and that is a really nice area.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

I may have missed this, but is your aunt planning to live there year around? Is she moving from the North? If so, I would highly recommend that she spend some time there in the summer. Summers on the Gulf Coast are very hot and humid with lots of rain and thunderstorms almost every afternoon. I'm so tired of this weather...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> I may have missed this, but is your aunt planning to live there year around? Is she moving from the North? If so, I would highly recommend that she spend some time there in the summer. Summers on the Gulf Coast are very hot and humid with lots of rain and thunderstorms almost every afternoon. I'm so tired of this weather...


She is only going to spend October till April there. She needs to live there 6 months and 1 day to have Florida Residency then she will spend her summers in the Midwest


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> She is only going to spend October till April there. She needs to live there 6 months and 1 day to have Florida Residency then she will spend her summers in the Midwest



We spend seven and a half months there,  leave late may go back beginning of October,   What many don't realize, almost no rain in winter, and rarely below seventy degrees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks

The other two are way down on way to Marco island, my cousin lives in eagle lakes golf club submission, a little further south.  They are a longer drive to shopping, the beach, 5th avenue, etc,   Which you will notice when you get there.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

Sugarcubesea said:


> She is only going to spend October till April there. She needs to live there 6 months and 1 day to have Florida Residency then she will spend her summers in the Midwest



Ok that's make a huge difference. Summers are rough.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We spend seven and a half months there,  leave late may go back beginning of October,   What many don't realize, almost no rain in winter, and rarely below seventy degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm going to share this info with her. Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful

Lived in Deland. Florida for 3 periods from Sept-Apr ... more or less over 3 years. This county starts in Daytona Beach and Deland (county seat) is inland by 20 miles (due west). North of Orlando by about an hours drive time.

Deland is home to Stetson University (oldest university/college in FL) ... small town environment but does have an Amtrak train station (both train routes to the Northeast corridor). Nearest airport is Daytona Beach (2 airlines have limited service, but the airport is home base for Embry Riddle Aeronautical University). Autotrain stops ONLY at the Sanford Florida train station nearer to Orlando. Orlando Airport (MCO) is at least an hour away and Jacksonville Airport is about 100 miles north. Daytona Beach is long, flat hard sand beach ... with original racing done on the hard pack sand beaches. Gainesville is about 100 miles further north ... U of Florida.

While living in Florida, I rarely went to the beach. The winter weather is pleasant .. freezes are very few ... trees kept their leaves or palms. And the manatees vacation in the VERY IMMEDIATE springs nearby ... attended several area nighttime beach bonfires at these water holes ... where a popular sport at that time was "TIPPING THE SLEEPING MANATEES" ...bet that is frowned upon in this current era. And visiting the graveyards in Cassadega for Holloween or getting our palms read by the mediums there.

And YES ... there are multiple and large retirement communities center around Deland ... the Villages is one.

And the Mouse is not a big in this area.


----------



## rapmarks

The villages has 130,000 people.  Some day I am going to look up comparable size cities.  Then I can get my mind around just how big it is.  We looked at it when it only had thirty thousand and it was too much for me then.  we actually looked in that area several times, staying either at the subdivisions or at time shares, I would guess eighteen total weeks of looking in various trips.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We spend seven and a half months there,  leave late may go back beginning of October,   What many don't realize, almost no rain in winter, and rarely below seventy degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When you go back north, did you decide to end up staying in the same city or did you move to a different location.  After I'm down working I would like to purchase a small condo with low HOA's in the Midwest and hopefully still have enough left to purchase a small place in a yet to be determined warm climate


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> The villages has 130,000 people.  Some day I am going to look up comparable size cities.  Then I can get my mind around just how big it is.  We looked at it when it only had thirty thousand and it was too much for me then.  we actually looked in that area several times, staying either at the subdivisions or at time shares, I would guess eighteen total weeks of looking in various trips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One of my former colleagues retired there with his wife. They only lasted 2 years because they felt it was way too big and never got to make any friends


----------



## rapmarks

We taught in northern Illinois and had a summer cottage in Wisconsin dells, we sold in Illinois and kept the summer cottage in Dells 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We taught in northern Illinois and had a summer cottage in Wisconsin dells, we sold in Illinois and kept the summer cottage in Dells
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh what a cool idea.  I love the idea of possibly buying a cottage. 

My aunt is going to drive back and forth for each season. I worry about her being by herself but she always tells me life is for living and you have to live it to the fullest.  I need to be more like her. LOL

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## rapmarks

I know so many women that make the ride alone, almost all in their seventies.  How old is your aunt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I know so many women that make the ride alone, almost all in their seventies.  How old is your aunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Im pretty sure she is 64, none of the woman in my family like telling anyone their age.  She is feisty as hell and she's an awesome lady.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Sugarcubesea said:


> These are the ones she is interested in and are member-owned mobile home cooperative in naples
> 
> *Naples Land Yacht Harbor*
> *West Wind Estates*
> *Cattleya Refuge*



Naples Land Yacht Harbor is a good choice. I don't know about the others.


----------



## silentg

Sugarcubesea said:


> Im pretty sure she is 64, none of the woman in my family like telling anyone their age.  She is feisty as hell and she's an awesome lady.


Your aunt is still young, she will enjoy her winters in FLorida.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Maple_Leaf said:


> Naples Land Yacht Harbor is a good choice. I don't know about the others.


She really likes this one from what she saw on their website.  However they sent her their most recent newsletter and they mentioned that they've been experiencing a rash of burglarys. I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Talent312

Per "Futurama" (TV show), in nursing homes of the future, we'll be living in a virtual reality in which we're young again.
... Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Think about your social life, it is mostly your work colleagues, your family, people from church or groups and some neighbors.   In many Florida communities, everyone is a transplant.  They no longer work, their social life will depend on what goes on in their community for the most part. We go north for the summer, but we moved away from where we spent our working life.  We don't have much social life in the summer because our neighbors all work, and we are not in a community setting.  Your aunt definitely needs to find a community she likes, especially since she is a widow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She has begun to narrow it down to North Naples. She wants to find a property on the Cocohatchee River or near it.  I'm really looking forward to going down with her to explore the area


----------



## rapmarks

I am more familiar with north Naples than the rest of Naples.  We were staying in a timeshare on Vanderbilt beach when we found our home.  But I never looked at any communities there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I am more familiar with north Naples than the rest of Naples.  We were staying in a timeshare on Vanderbilt beach when we found our home.  But I never looked at any communities there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would you recommend North Naples?


----------



## rapmarks

I really love north Naples, but don't know the neighborhoods.   I have played at lots of golf courses off immokolee road, go to the beach there.  My cousin has rented across from beach but it is six thousand a month.  Our friends were at crystal lake rv park, it was upscale and expensive.   There is a small park in estero on corkscrew  called corkscrew woodlands. There is a nice one in estero called riverwoods.  Just don't know much about parks in Naples 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I really love north Naples, but don't know the neighborhoods.   I have played at lots of golf courses off immokolee road, go to the beach there.  My cousin has rented across from beach but it is six thousand a month.  Our friends were at crystal lake rv park, it was upscale and expensive.   There is a small park in estero on corkscrew  called corkscrew woodlands. There is a nice one in estero called riverwoods.  Just don't know much about parks in Naples
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do appreciate the info you did provide. Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I secured lodging at the Bayfront Inn - 5th Avenue thru Hotels.com $145 a night...I can cancel up to 2 weeks prior to arrival if I find something better...


----------



## rapmarks

Sounds nice, that is a distance from north Naples though, but it is in a great area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LMD

If you need any recommendations for realtors in the Naples area I know a bunch. I live about 3 miles from downtown Naples and know the area pretty well. I also used to live on Marco.
Since I work in home health I drive around the county all day and have been in and out of many of the communities here in Naples.


----------



## ronparise

22 years ago we decided to move to Florida. I thought I wanted to live in Naples but soon realized I could get much more house for the same money in ft Myers (or the same house for less money) so be bought in Ft Myers

There are several very nice manufactured home communities in south Ft Myers, one that comes to mind is Jamaica Bay and several in North Ft Myers

Something to think about is hurricanes. I'd much prefer concrete block construction


----------



## lizap

ronparise said:


> 22 years ago we decided to move to Florida. I thought I wanted to live in Naples but soon realized I could get much more house for the same money in ft Myers (or the same house for less money) so be bought in Ft Myers
> 
> There are several very nice manufactured home communities in south Ft Myers, one that comes to mind is Jamaica Bay and several in North Ft Myers
> 
> Something to think about is hurricanes. I'd much prefer concrete block construction




There IS a reason housing prices are much higher in the Naples/Bonita Springs/Estero areas..


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ronparise said:


> 22 years ago we decided to move to Florida. I thought I wanted to live in Naples but soon realized I could get much more house for the same money in ft Myers (or the same house for less money) so be bought in Ft Myers
> 
> There are several very nice manufactured home communities in south Ft Myers, one that comes to mind is Jamaica Bay and several in North Ft Myers
> 
> Something to think about is hurricanes. I'd much prefer concrete block construction



Ron,

Thank you so much for this info and I'm going to pass it on to my aunt. Her husband died young and I don't think she has a lot of money.  When her girlfriends that she's known for over 40 years retired down there in mobile home communities she saw a way to escape the brutal winters the Midwest has. 

I want to only have one no maintenance home in retirement and I would love for it to be in a warm climate near the water for my boat. This hurricane season made me realize that Florida might not be a good final stop for me but my Aunt is still delighted to be house hunting down there come January.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

lizap said:


> There IS a reason housing prices are much higher in the Naples/Bonita Springs/Estero areas..


Not trying to be obtuse but can you tell me why that is. I really no nothing about Florida real estate but my aunt really tests me and I don't want to let her down


----------



## Sugarcubesea

My aunt just texted me that she found another place she wants to check out. It's called "Palm River" it's a 55+ community

Does anyone have any experience/knowledge of this place?


----------



## theo

Sugarcubesea said:


> Not trying to be obtuse but can you tell me why that is.



I am not a  native Floridian (...who is?), but I know that particular geographic area reasonably well after several decades of multi week stays there (in timeshares) in winter. Perhaps it's not fair to generalize and I don't want to seem crass, but I am inclined to believe that the one word answer to your question is simply --- *Money*. There is just a whole lot of it in that area and a fair number of absurdly ostentatious homes (particularly in "old" Naples). "Like begets like", as the saying goes...

When you enter Naples driving south on 41 (so-called Tamiami Trail) you pass by a whole string of *consecutive* very high end car dealerships (Maserati, Bentley, Porsche, Rolls Royce, etc.). The first time I noticed that phenomenon I said out loud to DW --- "Wow! We're definitely not in Kansas anymore, Toto". I've never actually set foot in Kansas, but you surely get my point.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

theo said:


> I am not a  native Floridian, but know that particular geographic area reasonably well after several decades of multi week stays (in timeshares) in winter.
> Perhaps it's not fair to generalize and I don't want to seem crass, but I am inclined to believe that the one word answer to your question is *money*.
> There is very simply a whole lot of it in that area and a fair number of huge and pretentious homes, etc. "Like begets like", as the saying goes...
> 
> When you enter Naples driving south on 41 (so-called Tamiami Trail) you pass by a whole string of *consecutive* "very high end" car dealerships (Maserati, Bentley, Porsche, Rolls Royce, etc.). The first time I noticed that phenomenon I said out loud to DW --- "Wow! We're definitely not in Kansas anymore, Toto". (I've never actually set foot in Kansas, but you surely get my point).



Theo, thank you for sharing that with me. My aunt is not poor but she sure is not mega rich. I wonder if she is in a mobile home park in Naples if that will make her feel bad?  I'm glad I'm going down with her, so that I can get a feel for the area...


----------



## theo

Sugarcubesea said:


> Theo, thank you for sharing that with me. My aunt is not poor but she sure is not mega rich. I wonder if she is in a mobile home park in Naples if that will make her feel bad?  I'm glad I'm going down with her, so that I can get a feel for the area...



Naples actually covers a lot of terrain and there are many different areas and neighborhoods. I pointed out a somewhat extreme sample / example. 
I'm not at all a fan of Naples, but we do like that general area of SW FL and some of the coastal towns and areas north of Naples. YMMV.


----------



## lizap

lizap said:


> There IS a reason housing prices are much higher in the Naples/Bonita Springs/Estero areas..
> 
> IMO, these areas are much nicer than the Ft. Meyers area.


----------



## erm

Your aunt is wise to explore the area before making a commitment. She is young and I'd recommend she rent in a few different areas so she can get a feel for different options.  After Irma she may want to reconsider living in a mobile home.  Also, she may be interested in an area a little farther north, Sarasota/Bradenton.  It has wonderful beaches, many cultural activities, great shopping and restaurants.


----------



## Deb & Bill

lizap said:


> There IS a reason housing prices are much higher in the Naples/Bonita Springs/Estero areas..


And poor Bonita Springs has such terrible flooding still.  Before the hurricane and continuing afterwards.  Don't live near a river on the coast.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Where are those three?   Just to mention, a lot of places never go on the market because of word of mouth.  This sounds terrible, but most turnover is caused by death and moving to assisted living.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Sugarcubesea said:


> These are the ones she is interested in and are member-owned mobile home cooperative in naples
> 
> *Naples Land Yacht Harbor*
> *West Wind Estates*
> *Cattleya Refuge*




My Aunt has now added, Harbor Cove to her list of possibilities.  She told me it's not in Naples, but it's not too far away.

Harbor Cove is a resident owned 805 home community located on U.S. 41 between Sarasota and Fort Myers in North Port Florida, directly on the Myakka River which leads into beautiful Charlotte Harbor.


----------



## rapmarks

Deb & Bill said:


> And poor Bonita Springs has such terrible flooding still.  Before the hurricane and continuing afterwards.  Don't live near a river on the coast.


We have a small tributary of the Estero River in our community, so small that kayakers can't go all the way through.  It flooded twice this summer.   water was in the roads and up driveways, but didn't get into homes.


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> My Aunt has now added, Harbor Cove to her list of possibilities.  She told me it's not in Naples, but it's not too far away.
> 
> Harbor Cove is a resident owned 805 home community located on U.S. 41 between Sarasota and Fort Myers in North Port Florida, directly on the Myakka River which leads into beautiful Charlotte Harbor.


that is quite a distance from the others she was thinking of. at least fifty miles I would guess from the ones you originally listed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> that is quite a distance from the others she was thinking of. at least fifty miles I would guess from the ones you originally listed.



I know I was surprised... I just got off the phone with her and goggled Harbor Cove.  Both of her friends live in Naples. One lives in Naples Land Yacht Harbor and the other lives in Palm River both of these are in Naples. I guess she was just on the phone with her girlfriend that lives in Palm River and her friend went down in September as her unit had some damage and I guess she was complaining to my aunt that her lot rent went up really high this year.  So my aunt is hell bent on finding a resident owned location so her monthly cost will be less...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We have a small tributary of the Estero River in our community, so small that kayakers can't go all the way through.  It flooded twice this summer.   water was in the roads and up driveways, but didn't get into homes.


Our whole family loves boats and each of us own or have owned one during our lifetimes, that is the one thing that she really wants is a community where dhe can dock her boat and go out fishing on..


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> I know I was surprised... I just got off the phone with her and goggled Harbor Cove.  Both of her friends live in Naples. One lives in Naples Land Yacht Harbor and the other lives in Palm River both of these are in Naples. I guess she was just on the phone with her girlfriend that lives in Palm River and her friend went down in September as her unit had some damage and I guess she was complaining to my aunt that her lot rent went up really high this year.  So my aunt is hell bent on finding a resident owned location so her monthly cost will be less...


There are lots of those, but I don't know if they are on the water.  We did look in the area you mention, not as well developed


----------



## rapmarks

Our friends who owned at crystal lake in Naples, owner owned park, kept a boat at the Naples yacht club near the airport


----------



## vacationhopeful

There are SO MANY retirement areas of Florida now.

Being familiar with the Deland, Florida area for almost 50 years, there now are bunches of these 55+ communities. Inland due west of Daytona Beach on via state hwy 17/92 and off of I-10 and west of I-95. Look at where major airports are, airlines flying into the older person's relatives' home cities. Airports there 50 years ago, are basicly GONE today. 2 lane country roads now have 4 lanes of traffic in each direction. And Deland is known for the BIG retirement developments located there now.

50 years ago ... the MCO was McCoy Air Force Base. Now, it is the airport everyone uses going to WDW.

Personally, Orlando is NOT on my 'retire to' locales. Neither is Daytona Beach.

I am still working on the Ft Lauderdale area at this point in time. It is way warmer in the winter than Daytona Beach, on the ocean (unlike Orlando), has lots of cruise ships and still has some OLD timeshares within walking distance to the ocean.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Sugarcubesea said:


> Our whole family loves boats and each of us own or have owned one during our lifetimes, that is the one thing that she really wants is a community where dhe can dock her boat and go out fishing on..


Naples Land Yacht Harbour is the place you need to visit. Now is a good time to buy in these trailer parks. With many folks scared of hurricanes you will have the opportunity to get better deals.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Our friends who owned at crystal lake in Naples, owner owned park, kelt a boat at the Naples yacht club near the airport



Was that close to where their home was?  Both of her friends have boats (this is probably the reason all these guys are friends, LOL) and they have their boats docked in their communities so they just walk and jump on the boat and they are off


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Maple_Leaf said:


> Naples Land Yacht Harbour is the place you need to visit. Now is a good time to buy in these trailer parks. With many folks scared of hurricanes you will have the opportunity to get better deals.


We are going down in January, hopefully we can find a good deal... She put her name on a bunch of newsletter lists and 5 people have already contacted her as their places got damaged in the storm and they offered her deals, but she wants to see before she jumps into anything...


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> Was that close to where their home was?  Both of her friends have boats (this is probably the reason all these guys are friends, LOL) and they have their boats docked in their communities so they just walk and jump on the boat and they are off


Those communities are hard to get into.  There are two in estero off broadway, but they are very unattractive from the street


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Those communities are hard to get into.  There are two in estero off broadway, but they are very unattractive from the street



Do you mean the communities that have docks and gulf access are hard to get into?


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> Do you mean the communities that have docks and gulf access are hard to get into?


Yes, I think they sell quickly through word of mouth.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Yes, I think they sell quickly through word of mouth.


Thank you, we will determine the ones she likes the best and then try and get in good with the locals at the community, very good point


----------



## vacationhopeful

Might try for an offseason rental in the community YOU LIKE best .. for several reasons:
1) Trying out the resort for the feel, location, rules and various home layouts.
2) Get into the gossip change for those moving into nursing home, can't travel anymore to FL or the families put up for sale.
3) Decide IF you really want to rent, own, find another place or if the area is really for YOU.
4) Might figure out if renting is the option YOU like best.

PS My parents bought a condo near Vero Beach first; within 2 years, they put it up for sale after buying a single family home near Boca Raton (IBM) in the same development my sister & husband lived in. That lasted a year or two until my sister took a job in Houston (Compaq). Sold the furnished condo for a loss plus the money for commission to sell it; Sold the house for a lost plus the selling commissions and expenses plus most of the furniture they brought for the home. They did NOT buy anything in Houston.


----------



## rapmarks

Good advice from Linda.  When someone dies in our community, second thought is home available for sale.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

vacationhopeful said:


> Might try for an offseason rental in the community YOU LIKE best .. for several reasons:
> 1) Trying out the resort for the feel, location, rules and various home layouts.
> 2) Get into the gossip change for those moving into nursing home, can't travel anymore to FL or the families put up for sale.
> 3) Decide IF you really want to rent, own, find another place or if the area is really for YOU.
> 4) Might figure out if renting is the option YOU like best.
> 
> PS My parents bought a condo near Vero Beach first; within 2 years, they put it up for sale after buying a single family home near Boca Raton (IBM) in the same development my sister & husband lived in. That lasted a year or two until my sister took a job in Houston (Compaq). Sold the furnished condo for a loss plus the money for commission to sell it; Sold the house for a lost plus the selling commissions and expenses plus most of the furniture they brought for the home. They did NOT buy anything in Houston.



I’m going to suggest that she takes this advice to heart. I just copied the text and sent it to her via email. Thank you so much for the insight.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m going to suggest that she takes this advice to heart. I just copied the text and sent it to her via email. Thank you so much for the insight.



The ONLY people who won out on all the money my parents spent on those 2 houses, were the real estate agents & brokers.

Say my parents' first place was $100K ... with a 10% each cost to close on the "buy in" and another 15% to close on the "the selling" transaction. $25,000K GONE.   Then the house ownership .. plus yard maintenance, insurance and furnishing the place for 2 years... and at double the costs. $50,000 plus also GONE.

If they had put that $75,000 into a bond ... at 0% ... but paid OUT just rental rates (remember, their ownerships had either condo fees or landscaping fees plus utilities bills) ... for 4 winter seasons, that would be about $3,750 a month rent for 5 months each year.

And that is WHY to me  .. I rather use timeshare vacation stays ... maybe I have to plan a bit ... but my fixed week ownerships ... esp my lockout units ... the numbers work out pretty good.


----------



## rapmarks

But I think her aunt is also looking forward to being near her friends and doing things with them.  I know people say they haveall those friends at timeshares, but I would call them acquaintances.  You are very independent Linda, but I wouldn't enjoy spending my winters alone at a timeshare.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> But I think her aunt is also looking forward to being near her friends and doing things with them.  I know people say they haveall those friends at timeshares, but I would call them acquaintances.  You are very independent Linda, but I wouldn't enjoy spending my winters alone at a timeshare.



This is really why she wants to move to Naples so badly, those 3 ladies have been friends forever. Both of her friends have hubbys and they get mad if my aunt if not invited to events.  She is so excited to see them on this trip and they all keep talking about how the 3 amigos will be together again in the sun each winter... I think this will be good for her. Since she has her friends and we also have some family down there, she will pick a place and stay put. She had no kids. I'm her closest relative and she knows if she has a place in FL, I will come and visit, plus I really like her friends. They are so much fun to hang with...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sea Six said:


> Just as a comparison, this place is up near Tampa but has an impressive variety of activities.  My wife's aunt moved here to retire and met so many new friends with all the activities, not to mention just driving the golf cart around and to the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.suncitycenter.org/


I never got around to thanking you for this link, this place looks great and I love that they have a model railroad club...how cool


----------



## rapmarks

We looked at sun city center when we were trying to find a place


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> We looked at sun city center when we were trying to find a place


I kind of like this place for myself...but I have 10+ years till I can retire.


----------



## rapmarks

Lots of places like that in Florida, it is a matter of scale.  You can go to the villages and live with 135,000 seniors.


----------



## Sea Six

Sugarcubesea said:


> I kind of like this place for myself...but I have 10+ years till I can retire.


We were really impressed with the place when we visited Aunt Gloria.  It was built over a number of years so there is a wide variety of styles of homes and price points, from townhomes, to twins, and single family homes.  The golf course is really nice, but the recreation center blew us away!  So many activities, including an indoor pool and all kinds of rooms for special activities.  What's nice is that there are enough people there to be able to sustain these activities - even the model railroading room and the country line dancing.  I know she loved the bus trips that were always heading out to see the world. The last thing you want to feel is that you are cut off from the rest of the world as if you were in some kind of nursing home.


----------



## rapmarks

When we looked there, there were two golf courses, and you could only have privileges at the one your home was located near.  Anyhow, we headed the next day to sw Florida and never looked anywhere else


----------



## vacationhopeful

rapmarks said:


> <snip>  I know people say they haveall those friends at timeshares, but I would call them acquaintances.  You are very independent Linda, but I wouldn't enjoy spending my winters alone at a timeshare.



Yes,  TS 'friends' are acquaintances ... many never to be seen again. But that does not mean 'no fun adventures', trying new food or learning what is nearby, etc. Couples have friends & family back home ... being a couple alone is not much different that being a single alone... friends are NOT calling them on their 'vacation getaway'. And being in a strange place everyone is networking to FIND a place to eat, drink or things to do.

And no, I do not bring a book to read down at the pool. I usually have a drink at the pool bar but keep no alcohol back at my room (a bottle of run or a 6 pack of beer is TOO much for me travelling alone for a week). I get takeout many times (or do take leftovers back to the unit when eating out). My Ft Lauderdale timeshare has a local (Philly) bar ... where my usual bartender (Mitch) is sort of a distant 'neighbor'... my brother knows his family (via a bar own by his mother and an aunt in rural Nebraska where he grew up) when my brother lived in that town for 10+ years. I don't rent a car in South Florida .. the bus transportation is GREAT along there. I go 'visit' _my_ the other resorts ... seeing what is new. I might grab a beer; eat a hot dog or stop along the way, to enjoy an ocean view. Nieces & nephews get a Ft Lauderdale trip with me when in their early teen years.

PS I usually plan trips with my 4 other siblings every couple of years. Phoenix area lately because my brother has the fewest vacation days and the money to travel (I use Shell Vacations points in Southwest USA). Usually, trying to do MLB Spring Training games. They decided MLB Spring Training games are a better get togethers ... than the multiple funerals we all would be at for many years.


----------



## rapmarks

Hope to meet you some day Linda


----------



## Sugarcubesea

One of my Aunt's cousins just bought a place in Bayside Estates  ( in Fort Myers Beach). I guess an older couple owned it and it got damaged by Irma and they decided they would sell as is, she got it for $201K, so now my aunt wants to look at this place too when we are down in January.  I think this place is too expensive for her. She likes that every unit backs to water.


*This is what I have been able to find on this place:*
Bayside Estates Homeowners Inc., 17601 San Carlos Blvd, Fort Myers Beach, FL 33931


Does anyone know of this place?  Is it worth the high price?  Thanks so much


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Hope to meet you some day Linda


I hope to meet you both someday....


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope to meet you both someday....


I would show you our community when you are down here


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Not an expert but golden gate and east Naples on news a lot, and not in a good way.  One thing to watch in mobile home communities is if they own the land or rent it.  I saw one park has $800 a month lot fee plus they pay their own utilities.  Sounds like a mortgage payment to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I wanted to ask you if you heard of a community called Riverbend of Naples? It’s in North Naples and is located right next to the place that one of her besties lives at. She likes this place because it’s a co-op and you own 1/46 share in the place.  They have docks you can rent and the HOA is only $125 per month.  Her friends are paying $598 for their lot rent at the place next door. 

She found a unit for sale and it’s oriced st $125, so she is very excited


----------



## rapmarks

I don't know it, but the lot rental will eat up your money.  So the lower price per month sounds good.  I see on map it is on way to Marco island, pretty far south.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I don't know it, but the lot rental will eat up your money.  So the lower price per month sounds good.  I see on map it is on way to Marco island, pretty far south.




Thanks for the info... Her friend, is at *Palm River Mobile Home Park* and I guess the lot rental at that place goes up by about $100 a month a year at this place and it seems really hard to sell the units at Palm River but I guess the units at Riverbend of Naples sell very quickly..

I did some research on Riverbend of Naples and the HOA in 1999 was $99 a month and now in 2018 it has only gone to $125 a month, so I like that the HOA does not go up a wild amount each year. She already called the guy selling the unit at Riverbend of Naples and he told her that this year the HOA was $115 a month and for the past 10 years it's only gone up about a $1.00 a year for the monthly amount  but because of Irma they wanted a little bit of a cushion in the reserves so they raised it up $10.

Riverbend of Naples is located in North Naples close to the Mercato Center, the Pavilion shopping center, two Publix  grocery stores, a Walgreens Pharmacy, Super Wal-Mart, Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, Stein-Mart and is also just  a few minutes from NCH North Naples Hospital.

I'm looking forward to checking this place out when we are there in January.


----------



## rapmarks

Okay, that is a different location and I like that location a lot. It is near the pewter mug off of 41 north of imokolee


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Okay, that is a different location and I like that location a lot. It is near the pewter mug off of 41 north of imokolee


Rapmarks, thanks glad to hear that this is a good location... What is the pewter mug?  Is it a place?

They guy who has his place for sale told her it's right off of imokolee.


----------



## rapmarks

A restaurant, also copper oaks winery nearby


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> A restaurant, also copper oaks winery nearby


Oh wow, this location is sounding better and better...thanks for the info


----------



## rapmarks

When are you down here yet?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> When are you down here yet?


We have arrived.   Today we are just exploring on our own and the next 3 days will be filled to the brim with viewings the realtor set up to show her homes in the communities she liked from the links he gave her.  I’m loving the 70 degrees weather vs the snow/slush and 12 degrees weather I left behind


----------



## Jan M.

Sugarcubesea said:


> We have arrived.   Today we are just exploring on our own and the next 3 days will be filled to the brim with viewings the realtor set up to show her homes in the communities she liked from the links he gave her.  I’m loving the 70 degrees weather vs the snow/slush and 12 degrees weather I left behind



Enjoy a meal at the Watermark, Mr. Big Fish and Cafe Luna for us. They are our favorite places to eat when we are in Naples. The Mercado is also fun to wander around, eat and drink at too.


----------



## silentg

Check out Fishermen’s Village in Punta Gorda for me? The Village Marketplace is up and running. Timeshares are closed for renovations. We own Week 4 there. Pretty nice shops and restaurants. Also boat cruises there are nice.
Thanks!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

T


Jan M. said:


> Enjoy a meal at the Watermark, Mr. Big Fish and Cafe Luna for us. They are our favorite places to eat when we are in Naples. The Mercado is also fun to wander around, eat and drink at too.


Thanks, I will keep those places in mind


----------



## lizap

We love Deep Lagoon. We ate there twice in December; everything we had was delicious and reasonable.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Jan M. said:


> Enjoy a meal at the Watermark, Mr. Big Fish and Cafe Luna for us. They are our favorite places to eat when we are in Naples. The Mercado is also fun to wander around, eat and drink at too.


Jan, we just tried to get into Watermark as it’s across the street from the place that is my aunts favorite so far and it does not open till 4:00. Guess where we are going at 4:00.   LOL


----------



## Jan M.

Sugarcubesea said:


> Jan, we just tried to get into Watermark as it’s across the street from the place that is my aunts favorite so far and it does not open till 4:00. Guess where we are going at 4:00.   LOL



Try the chicken liver appetizer. Chicken livers are one the very, very few things I would have sworn I would never, ever willingly eat once I grew up and left home unless I was facing starvation. My Dad always said to give things a chance as your taste buds change as you age so keeping that in mind I let myself be persuaded to try one at the Watermark. They were delicious and we now order that appetizer every time we go there. However I still wouldn't eat them anywhere else!

If you go to Mr. Big Fish's website and sign up you will get a free bowl of chowder. I think the coupon is good for everyone in your party. The chowder is great and we love their fish tacos too. They have good lunch specials. The last time we were there was for dinner on the Saturday before Christmas on our way home from a week at the Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel. The special was a lobster tail dinner for $22 and it was delicious. The food is always excellent and the seafood very fresh.

Cafe Luna has some great specials too and also has a website that you can check them out.


----------



## lizap

Jan M. said:


> Try the chicken liver appetizer. Chicken livers are one the very, very few things I would have sworn I would never, ever willingly eat once I grew up and left home unless I was facing starvation. My Dad always said to give things a chance as your taste buds change as you age so keeping that in mind I let myself be persuaded to try one at the Watermark. They were delicious and we now order that appetizer every time we go there. However I still wouldn't eat them anywhere else!
> 
> If you go to Mr. Big Fish's website and sign up you will get a free bowl of chowder. I think the coupon is good for everyone in your party. The chowder is great and we love their fish tacos too. They have good lunch specials. The last time we were there was for dinner on the Saturday before Christmas on our way home from a week at the Lighthouse Resort on Sanibel. The special was a lobster tail dinner for $22 and it was delicious. The food is always excellent and the seafood very fresh.
> 
> Cafe Luna has some great specials too and also has a website that you can check them out.



We were disappointed with Watermark. Maybe we were there on a bad day or we're spoiled by really good Gulf seafood.. DeRomos in Bonita Springs has very good Italian food. Will try Mr. Big Fish next time we're there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Any suggestions for breakfast.  We are starting our viewingings st the 84 & Country Barn Rd area in Naples. 

We loved the Watermark and devoured the chicken appetizer. Thanks


----------



## lizap

Last year, we had eaten at Captain Marcos Seafood, and it was outstanding.  Best tamale I've ever eaten.  This year it had closed, and something else had opened there.  Does anyone know if they moved to a new location or plan to reopen??


----------



## lizap

Sugarcubesea said:


> Any suggestions for breakfast.  We are starting our viewingings st the 84 & Country Barn Rd area in Naples.
> 
> We loved the Watermark and devoured the chicken appetizer. Thanks



We had the buffet breakfast at Hyatt Coconut Plantation hotel in Bonita Springs.  Very good but pricey.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

This has been a great trip, I'm exhausted. We have spent 4 days straight with the realtor, who is a gem and we love him... Narrowed it down to a few communities, and now we wait for one to come on the market.  

In one of the communities, a homeowner had his place up for $159, firm and its been for sale for 2 years. Our realtor told us that this guy has passed on multiple offers in the $135K to $140K range (the home on collier county has a market value of $128K) and he feels he will probably own this house till he dies. LOL... It kills me when if you have had your home for sale for that long and every offer comes in lower and now no one shows it because its a waste of time...either take it off the market or lower the price, just because you want a certain amount if that market does not dictate that your not getting it...

We leave in the morning, and I'm hoping we can come back in October or November. I will just need to find a deal on air-fare and lodging..


----------



## rapmarks

Which communities did you prefer?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Which communities did you prefer?




Naples Land Yacht Harbor
Riverbend
Riverwood

and this one surprised me as she wanted to see condo's too, Fiddlers Creek in East Naples --- Hawks Nest Section


----------



## rapmarks

Is river wood in estero or a different place?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Is river wood in estero or a different place?


Riverwood was in East Naples, it was a very well maintained community and the people were very friendly. She liked that from this location it was a quick drive to downtown.  I was chuckling to myself when she told me that because she never likes downtown areas.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Hi Everyone:

My aunt is now interested in Spring Creek Village in Bonita Springs.  She found 2 in there that are waterfront and her one girlfriend sold her unit in Palm River because the lot rent doubled year over year for the past few years.  

Anyone have any info on this place?


----------



## silentg

I looked them up. They have one for lease. Maybe your aunt should rent before she buys?


----------



## vacationhopeful

RENT OFFSEASON! Offer a 6-8 month lease pay LESS than a HIGH SEASON rental rate.

Buy over the summer .. redo her brought unit to her dream home. If she DOES NOT like the place in the first 3-4 months living there, look for a different place or EXTEND the lease thru thus upcoming next winter .. verses BUYING anything.

My parents brought a Vero Beach townhouse condo for 1 winter season .. hated being too far from my sister in FL. SOLD that at a LOST .. plus the realtor commission plus the buy & sell closing costs.

Brought a house NEAR my sister in her South Florida town, sister took a new job in TX ... with the new company buying her house from her. Parents SOLD that house after owning it a winter season or two.

I lived in NJ .. NEVER saw either winter escapes they BROUGHT ... and that is why I rather own 10 timeshare weeks in South Florida than worry about vandals, grass mowing, mold, roaches (or that palmetto bug nicely name) and dying neighbors. People on vacations at timeshares are generally healthy, active and enjoying life... at least for that week or two.


----------



## silentg

Good idea, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> I looked them up. They have one for lease. Maybe your aunt should rent before she buys?


Thanks, she went down 2 weeks ago with her friend that just bought in there and she tried to line up a rental for November to March of 2019 and was told by the management company that everything was rented for 2019.  She did find a couple that would rent it to her for July, August, September and October.  But sine her friends are only there from November till April, she passed on that opportunity.  She left her name with the management company so hopefully something will pop


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I like the idea of buying over the summer as I think she will get a better deal that way


----------



## silentg

Perhaps your Aunt can visit her friend and look for a place then?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> Perhaps your Aunt can visit her friend and look for a place then?


That’s what she’s going to do. She does not feel like she can ask her friend to let her stay there for months on end so she asked her friend if she could come down for the first 3 weeks of January.  She wants to score a deal, so I think her being down there will help her decide. Thanks so much


----------



## rapmarks

I don't think she would enjoy herself in a summer rental, two thirds of the people are gone, the weather is not so nice, and most activities have ended.  I have beeen to four end of year parties in the last five days.  I have never seen a dip in prices over the summer in our community.  A house went up for sale across the street and sold the next day just this weekend.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I don't think she would enjoy herself in a summer rental, two thirds of the people are gone, the weather is not so nice, and most activities have ended.  I have beeen to four end of year parties in the last five days.  I have never seen a dip in prices over the summer in our community.  A house went up for sale across the street and sold the next day just this weekend.


I would agree, once she buys, she’s only coming for the November to April season and then she’s back to the Midwest for her summers. She’s having a hard time finding a place to rent as I guess she found out that most of the folks that rent out there units have long time renters already established


----------



## silentg

Time will tell, something might be available next year


----------



## rapmarks

Places go up unexpectedly, people become ill and their plans change


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Places go up unexpectedly, people become ill and their plans change


She likes one place in there that’s on the water. It’s been for sale since November of 2017, so about 4 months up and it’s already come down in price.  She’s waiting to see if the owner comes down again and then she thinking of putting in an offer.  I told her not to be in a rush and wait to see if it comes down a bit more


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> Time will tell, something might be available next year


That’s what I’m hoping.  Plus there’s always Vrbo and I saw some places for $75 a night


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> She likes one place in there that’s on the water. It’s been for sale since November of 2017, so about 4 months up and it’s already come down in price.  She’s waiting to see if the owner comes down again and then she thinking of putting in an offer.  I told her not to be in a rush and wait to see if it comes down a bit more


My suggestion is for her to put the offer in for the price she is thinking of.  So many time I have seen someone not put an offer in waiting for it to come down in list price and later finding out it was sold for a price they would have been happy with.


----------



## rapmarks

Agree with panina


----------



## silentg

Yes I agree, nothing to lose by making an offer?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> My suggestion is for her to put the offer in for the price she is thinking of.  So many time I have seen someone not put an offer in waiting for it to come down in list price and later finding out it was sold for a price they would have been happy with.


That is a very good point. I will tell her your comments. Thanks so much


----------



## rapmarks

At my neighborhood in Wisconsin there was a large home, over seven thousand square feet.  It had an attached nine hundred square foot apartment, an indoor pool, seven bathrooms, etc.  started at a million, on the market for years.  Would have loved it as we bought a five bedroom home for my daughter and this house would have been a great alternative as we could sell ours and use the apartment all summer.  Last year someone put in a bid of $325,000 and got it.    So sorry we didn't try that.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> At my neighborhood in Wisconsin there was a large home, over seven thousand square feet.  It had an attached nine hundred square foot apartment, an indoor pool, seven bathrooms, etc.  started at a million, on the market for years.  Would have loved it as we bought a five bedroom home for my daughter and this house would have been a great alternative as we could sell ours and use the apartment all summer.  Last year someone put in a bid of $325,000 and got it.    So sorry we didn't try that.


Very good point you never know where someone is at in the selling process.  I think she’s going to put in an offer. They are asking $234K and she’s going to put a bid in for $170K


----------



## rapmarks

Is this still a mobile home community?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Is this still a mobile home community?


Yes, its a 55+ community but she likes that they have a ton of activities...


----------



## rapmarks

Must be very upscale, in view of prices


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Must be very upscale, in view of prices


My Aunt's friend that bought in there told me its because you own the land that is why it's such a high buy in, plus the waterfront units go for more money there.  The monthly HOA fees are only $195/a quarter.

I think its too much to pay for a mobile home but she really likes this place and loves that her boat can be right outside her door at the dock and lift that are already on site at this property.

What do think?  All of the condo's she looked at had very high HOA monthly fees and she does not want to spend $950+ a month.  UGH, I wish I knew the right answer to tell her and guide her correctly on this journey.


----------



## vacationhopeful

The best deal is the one the BUYER decides on. I would REALLY be unhappy if a FRIEND impressed on me, 
"THEY really understood the market and KNEW the demand was always HIGH. And personally knew that the construction engineers designed a 25% above generally accepted tolerances, etc". 

The more FREE ADVANCE given to you, you realize the real value of free advice is ZERO. It is an opinion. Or gossip. Or wishful thinking. Or a guess. Chose to listen if you want, but verify the info before acting. And that might cost you some MONEY.


----------



## silentg

In my neighborhood there were  3 houses for sale all of them were asking $250,00. One house sold for $229,00 in one day. 2nd house had a sale pending but I heard it didn’t pass inspection. 3 rd house is now for Sale by owner sticking to $239,00. 
The first house was immaculate and if they wanted to wait they would have got their price.
The other two need work and don’t seem to be many offers.
I think it’s a good idea for your Aunt to check recent sales in the area. Then make an offer based on that. You don’t want her to pay too much. Especially if there are things that need updating.
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea

silentg said:


> In my neighborhood there were  3 houses for sale all of them were asking $250,00. One house sold for $229,00 in one day. 2nd house had a sale pending but I heard it didn’t pass inspection. 3 rd house is now for Sale by owner sticking to $239,00.
> The first house was immaculate and if they wanted to wait they would have got their price.
> The other two need work and don’t seem to be many offers.
> I think it’s a good idea for your Aunt to check recent sales in the area. Then make an offer based on that. You don’t want her to pay too much. Especially if there are things that need updating.
> Silentg



My aunt just got back to me and the realtor copied us both into the sold's in the community that were waterfront that sold in 2016, 2017 and early 2018

*SOLDS:
*
*WATERFRONT*
$230K sold Feb. 2018  Waterfront with less square footage   963 sq ft
$255K sold Oct. 2017  Waterfront with more square footage   1234 sq ft
$259K sold Dec. 2016  Waterfront with more square footage   1472 sq ft
$212K sold Mar 2015  Waterfront with more square footage   1456 sq ft

*NON-*_*WATERFRONT*_
$135K  sold Jan. 2018  NON-Waterfront  960 sq ft
$174,500  sold Nov  2017      NON-Waterfront  1614 sq ft
$145K  sold Jan. 2018  NON-Waterfront  1359 sq ft

She's putting in an offer today for $170K


----------



## rapmarks

I believe friends in a mobile home park in north Naples paid in that range also. I am sure she is paying for the land.  Those maintenance fees are very appealing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I believe friends in a mobile home park in north Naples paid in that range also. I am sure she is paying for the land.  Those maintenance fees are very appealing.



That was my thought, was that she was paying for the land and she loves that the monthly HOA fees are only $195/a quarter.  There is also 3 for sale in the Riverbend of Naples community that she liked but all of them are in bad shape and would need more than cosmetic help.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

vacationhopeful said:


> The best deal is the one the BUYER decides on. I would REALLY be unhappy if a FRIEND impressed on me,
> "THEY really understood the market and KNEW the demand was always HIGH. And personally knew that the construction engineers designed a 25% above generally accepted tolerances, etc".
> 
> The more FREE ADVANCE given to you, you realize the real value of free advice is ZERO. It is an opinion. Or gossip. Or wishful thinking. Or a guess. Chose to listen if you want, but verify the info before acting. And that might cost you some MONEY.



I told my aunt that you said the best deal is the one the BUYER decides on.  She likes that thought... My aunt is willing to go to $200K but no more for the property and if it does not work out she said she will hold tight as she would like to be down there this season but if not she can wait one more season...


----------



## rapmarks

Tell her I said not to deny herself something she can afford.  No one knows how long they will have good health.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> Tell her I said not to deny herself something she can afford.  No one knows how long they will have good health.


I will tell her that.  She knows no matter what she has to be water


----------



## GrayFal

Sugarcubesea said:


> I will tell her that.  She knows no matter what she has to be water


Her 200K seems more in line but still a little low for waterfront based on the numbers you posted. . 
The 170k probably will turn the sellers off and they won't bother to counteroffer such a low ball offer.  
It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Panina

GrayFal said:


> Her 200K seems more in line but still a little low for waterfront based on the numbers you posted. .
> The 170k probably will turn the sellers off and they won't bother to counteroffer such a low ball offer.
> It will be interesting to see what happens.


I would have suggested go in with 200k best and only offer.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

My aunt is having so much fun at her place in Naples.  So she sends me this pic and she says she’s off Trifting for the day.  She keeps telling me to save like crazy so that I can retire sooner vs later.


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> View attachment 9753 My aunt is having so much fun at her place in Naples.  So she sends me this pic and she says she’s off Trifting for the day.  She keeps telling me to save like crazy so that I can retire sooner vs later.


I want one of those newspapers.  

Best premium thrift shop with low prices and high end item finds  I have been to is Bargain Basket Thrift Shop, 750 Bald Eagle Dr, Marco Island, FL 34145.  Check it out when you go to Marco Island.  It is run by a local church that uses the money for charities.

I love the hunt of the find.  This trip I came home with an oil painting, from a known artist, framed for $10.


----------



## rapmarks

Sugarcubesea said:


> View attachment 9753 My aunt is having so much fun at her place in Naples.  So she sends me this pic and she says she’s off Trifting for the day.  She keeps telling me to save like crazy so that I can retire sooner vs later.


I am on the Facebook page with this group, it is a big group from Bradenton to Marco, open to the public.


----------



## Jan M.

Mr. Big Fish in Naples. We always enjoy the food at this restaurant and the chowder is very good.


----------



## rapmarks

Jan M. said:


> We enjoy the food at this restaurant in Naples. And the chowder is very good.
> 
> View attachment 9795


What is name? Mr big fish?


----------



## Jan M.

rapmarks said:


> What is name? Mr big fish?



Thanks for catching that. I edited the post to include the name of the restaurant.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Jan M. said:


> Mr. Big Fish in Naples. We always enjoy the food at this restaurant and the chowder is very good.
> 
> View attachment 9795


Jan, thanks I’m going to forward this on to my aunt.


----------



## donnaval

I missed something - did your aunt's offer of $170 get accepted?   So happy to hear she's enjoying herself!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

donnaval said:


> I missed something - did your aunt's offer of $170 get accepted?   So happy to hear she's enjoying herself!



Sorry, I posted in another thread and should have posted here... Her offer of $170K got rejected, so she went and bought a condo that we had looked at in a complex called Port of the Islands in Naples, it came with a deeded dock and because the owner really wanted to sell, he accepted her first offer.  So she feels that she got a better deal then the complex she was looking at...

She is very happy and now we are trying to furnish it, it came with some furniture included, but some of it was yucky, so she has been replacing here and there...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I’m so excited I get to go down to Naples in December.  I’m looking forward to fishing off the pier


----------

